# i need help to rotate a movie



## fedupofspies (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi 

Is it possible to rotate a movie in the same way as picture by 90 degrees?

I took a .mov only 3.5 megs about 30 seconds with my digital camers, only I rotated it through 90 degrees to get a full height shot of the subject. 

Now when I play it back the subject is sideways.

Also how can i convert the .mov into another format? mpeg, avi, wmv etc?

Any ideas?

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

This problem is a bit of a trap that comes with digital cameras. I have looked for an answer for this one a couple of times and haven't heard of anything better than turning your monitor on its side. ViewSonic make an LCD monitor that pivots 90 deg. I don't know if it is possible for software to perform this function.


----------



## fedupofspies (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL 
I know that some softwear disassembles, the movie (No disassemble Stephanie!)
into its component pictures, so i could at a push , try that, rotate them, then reonsruct the movie movie maker or other such software.

Seems like a lot of hard work though.

Thanks anyway.

Rob


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes there is a piece of absolutely superb freeware called VirtualDub. Its features are far too extensive to list here, but the two features you want are rotate and possibly resize with padding if you are going to write it to VCD. Have a look at it.


----------



## fedupofspies (Dec 11, 2003)

I know it the 'competition' but I found a solution here:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29397

Although I haven't managed to do it yet, but I will let you know how i get on.

Rob


----------

